

KakaoTalk: People's App - Mobile Culture in South Korea - tpae
https://medium.com/mobile-culture/a6d345937b04

======
onfrontstreet
Now we need to be able to apply this unification through technology in markets
that are slower to adopt social networks and cutting edge tech. Now that most
of the world has adopted and figured out what social media is, its time to
leverage it to solve problems, optimize processes, and create streamline and
efficient businesses.

